# The Juno's - Where's the big names in Canadian music



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to see Rush and Heart among many others but their just not there. Will you be tuning in?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

When is it? See? That just shows you that there SHOULD be more interest in local & national music. 

Metric, The Sheepdogs & Serena Ryder are a part of my music collection.

Yes. I will tune in. (& mute the Bieber)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

More importantly, where is Pete's annual Juno thread?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> More importantly, where is Pete's annual Juno thread?


EXACTLY! I was just about to post the exact same thing. I dont give a shit about the Junos: would never watch it. Dont care who wins, who performs etc. But I do enjoy Faracasters annual thread about the back scene preparations.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> Huh? Neither of those are performing and Heart aren't even Canadian. Lots of big names performing, though.


I believe that's what he meant.

And, I think Heart was formed in Canada, hence the confusion.

...and now I shall butt out.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_____________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Getting lot's backstage Serana Ryder posts on Facebook.... She's having a good year. Looks good on her. Especially since she managed to over come depression AND refocused her image a bit and dropped the suggestive clothing. She's on a home run right now... and god forbid become a Canadian musician making a real living playing music. A real vocal pleasure.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Heart isn't Canadian...the lead guitarist was drafted during Vietnam so he ran to Canada...since Anne was "in relations" with him at the time...she (and the band) followed...they lived in Vancouver i think...

i wouldn't call them Canadian though...anymore than I'd call KISS disco b/c of "i was made for loving you"


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

So those two sisters aren't Canadian? I just took it for granted that they were? Somehow I've always associated them with being Canadian.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Heart was a local band as far as we in Vancouver were concerned, playing dances and clubs and recording their first albums at Mushroom. But they high-tailed it back to Seattle as soon as they got really big.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not really into awards shows of any sort.
I know who & what I like.
If there' s a good performance or a funny moment it will show up online and I'll catch it then.

But I did enjoy Pete's Juno threads


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> Heart was a local band as far as we in Vancouver were concerned, playing dances and clubs and recording their first albums at Mushroom. But they high-tailed it back to Seattle as soon as they got really big.


They fooled me. All these years I thought Heart was a Canadian band. I stand corrected. A great band though and still out there playing.

I went to the Juno's a couple of years ago when they were in Ottawa and William Shatner hosted. The top band was Nickelback. I remember thinking that we have a lot of great bands in Canada and why aren't they playing on Canada's biggest music night of the year. If their still out there playing, they should be there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Heart actually was nominated for Junos early on.
They were nominated, but didn't win for Most Promising Group in 1976 (Myles & Lenny won)
In 1977 they were nominated & won for Group of the Year. They beat out The Stampeders, April Wine, Trooper & BTO
They were also nominated for Best Selling Album for Dreamboat Annie, but lost to Andre Gagnon for Neiges.

So that may add to the confusion.

That they are not a Canadian band was sorted out later as they were nominated in 1986 for the album Heart, but lost to Dire Straits for Brothers in Arms.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> I want to see Rush and Heart among many others but their just not there. Will you be tuning in?


Protest the hero won an award, really this is the biggest thing i care about.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll be watching. Ms Ryder grew up in the same Village I grew up in so its kind of cool to see her sing.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> Heart was a local band as far as we in Vancouver were concerned, playing dances and clubs and recording their first albums at Mushroom. But they high-tailed it back to Seattle as soon as they got really big.


I always thought they came from Vancouver.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While I do enjoy the behind the scenes look at such a major show (thanks Faracaster) the older I get the less interested I seem to be in the music "industry".

I haven't watched an awards show for years.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Serena Ryder's gonna need a Ryder truck rental to get all her Juno's home this year, methinks...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think Canadians really have to get past Rush.
as great as they were in their day, they really aren't relevant in the scope of what's current.

it not like Brits ask at every awards show "where's Led Zeppelin??".


and as a proud Canadian, I'd like our international image in the arts community to be a little edgier than just the guys in lumber jack shirts a la Doug and bob, listening to Rush with group of 7reprints in the background.....and Celine dion.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big Rush fan here, and based on my knowledge of their inclinations, I'd wager they don't give much thought to playing or being involved with the Junos.

Still relevant in the context of what happens to be the latest thing? Probably not.

Still relevant to their legions of fans around the world? Oh, you betcha.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Exactly. They're more befitting the Lifetime Achievement Award homage status at this point, and being thanked for their earlier contributions.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> I remember thinking that we have a lot of great bands in Canada and why aren't they playing on Canada's biggest music night of the year.



Serena Ryder is awesome!!

(And no, I'm not a teeny bopper. When I saw Heart, they were the opening act for April Wine. And that was in a hockey rink in Peterborough, Ont.)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

A couple of very good friends of mine have won Junos and another friend just won one this weekend. While I'm very happy for them I also think the Junos, Grammys, Oscars etc are all a bit of a joke. 

They're popularity contests and not an indication of what's really going on IMPO. 

In the case of the Junos it's still part of the Record Industry machine. The artists' faces may change but the "suits" remain the same.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can take or leave Serena Ryder, but liked the pic in the paper today of her slinging a cheap Silvertone guitar. Good taste is timeless. As for Tegan and Sara, I still don't get their appeal. I have yet to hear anything from them where the remainder of the tune was any different from the first 10 seconds. Remember those band practices and jams when you were 16, and everybody knew the start to a bunch of songs but didn't know how the rest of it went? Well, when it comes to Tegan and Sara, if you know the opening riff, you know the whole tune. But, what the hey, kids like 'em and I don't find them as socially corrosive as Biebs or Gaga.

It's funny. One of the objectives of the Junos and all the Can-con rules (and the Junos are named for former CRTC chairman Pierre Juneau, who brought in the Can-con rules: http://www.cbc.ca/archives/categori.../pierre-juneau-on-his-cancon-regulations.html ) is to promote the full breadth of Canadian culture, such that "we have our own", and that rising artists can have a fighting chance in the midst of the glut of American programming and media power. And here folks are lamenting the absence of a few big names that have been around seemingly forever (one of whom isn't even really Canadian), to the neglect of the smaller more recent names. Ironic. It can't just be Rush, Neil, Joni, and the Gords forever, any more than the Oscars could keep going to Meryl Streep and Tom Hanks and still remain meaningful.

Yes, the awards ARE a bit of a joke, and are sure to make everyone grimace at some point (as just about any awards show/initiative does, irrespective of medium or nation). But on the other hand, a lot of the newer acts we like, or maybe even hope to be, would have much less momentum to stick it out and achieve something IN Canada in the absence of such awards.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> A couple of very good friends of mine have won Junos and another friend just won one this weekend. While I'm very happy for them I also think the Junos, Grammys, Oscars etc are all a bit of a joke.
> 
> They're popularity contests and not an indication of what's really going on IMPO.
> 
> In the case of the Junos it's still part of the Record Industry machine. The artists' faces may change but the "suits" remain the same.


One thing that really does go on is some people have huge talent, they work their asses off, and they become popular! I don't really get why that is 'a bit of a joke' as you say? Is selling records a bad thing? Does one need to live the bohemian lifestyle to be a serious artist? I don' t really get the whole 'well they made it big so now they suck' thing...


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Well, when it comes to Tegan and Sara, if you know the opening riff, you know the whole tune.


Thing is, sometimes, that is okay. My taste in music is extremely broad to say the least, and sometimes I just like to listen to something simple and catchy. The reason they are at the Junos is because they do it particularly well.

Moments when I want to listen to Rush, Heart, or any other 'classic rock' songs are very few and far between these days...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

NGroeneveld said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of very good friends of mine have won Junos and another friend just won one this weekend. While I'm very happy for them I also think the Junos, Grammys, Oscars etc are all a bit of a joke.
> ...


I don't mind artists who sell records. I dislike labels that use awards shows to sell records.

Did you notice the recurring theme with most of the big award nominees? Universal, Sony and Warner. They submit their artists for nominations and their industry buddies nominate them.

This is my point, the suits stay the same, riding on the backs of the artists they pimp.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> I don't mind artists who sell records. I dislike labels that use awards shows to sell records.
> 
> Did you notice the recurring theme with most of the big award nominees? Universal, Sony and Warner. They submit their artists for nominations and their industry buddies nominate them.
> 
> This is my point, the suits stay the same, riding on the backs of the artists they pimp.


Fair enough, I see your point there. However, I don't think that diminishes the talent and achievements of the nominees or award winners.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> I don't mind artists who sell records. I dislike labels that use awards shows to sell records.
> 
> Did you notice the recurring theme with most of the big award nominees? Universal, Sony and Warner. They submit their artists for nominations and their industry buddies nominate them.
> 
> This is my point, the suits stay the same, riding on the backs of the artists they pimp.


I think you can pretty much assume that anything that gets televised, promoted etc...has the ulterior motive of selling something.
I just accept it and exercise my right to not watch. But I wouldn't think theres anything non-commercial behind any "award shows".

I used to watch Entertainment Tonight with my dad when I was younger....I think we both had a crush on Mary Hart. But at the time I thought I was watching an entertainment news program. At some point I realized I was simply watching a daily 30min infomercial supplied by Hollywood to promote whomever or whatever it was trying to sell at that time.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

And for the last decade I say the same thing, who in green earth cares about it, it lost its appeal when it became more of a popularity contest. And well lets not get me started on Serena R sorry not digging her for a while now. So nope didn't watch it and didn't even know that it was on TV, but did hear that the Bieb got boohed again and Serena said that we shouldn't boo him because he works his ass off and has done so all his life ( I wonder if she knows that he is only 20 ) got to wonder about her thinking.
Anyway so many great new bands out there these days from Canada and its a shame that most will never ever hear about them or ever get to see them perform, now that's what they should boo. ship


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder if the Junos would have more significance if it was more like a festival of Canadian Talent, capped with the awards show. I just remembered the Teen Fair at the PNE and how I would anticipate for all the rest of the year, walking around from stage to stage, listening to all the new and old bands for a couple of weeks.

There are all kinds of logistics but also possibilities for new acts to get themselves out there, get suits in one place to hear new talent and provide more commercial Canadian content for the CRTC (*belch*) with TV coverage of the festival.

Just a thought for promoting lesser known talent on a national event.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Some of you guys are over thinking this. Just check this out, it's frigg'n guitar nirvana. And when my 15 year old can point out Matt Mays, the Sheepdogs, the Sadies and the fact that Randy has a '59 Les Paul.... I know the world will be OK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3sxMnfXl-U&feature=youtu.be

[video=youtube;y3sxMnfXl-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3sxMnfXl-U&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

DW

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, and Randy's smile at 3:15... fucking priceless, he is reliving the dream BIG TIME


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a little challenge for the guys who don't like the current pop artists at this years Juno's

http://canadacouncil.ca/music

That link will allow you to apply for Government funding. 
That's correct the Federal Government will PAY YOU to make music or tour music.
Most cases without paying it back (Grants)

So..... If you aren't happy with music these days, go get some money and get nominated for a Juno of your own


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

In addition, there is the CBC's "Searchlight" competition to help out one, talented, lucky band/artist.

http://music.cbc.ca/#/Searchlight


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Here's a little challenge for the guys who don't like the current pop artists at this years Juno's
> 
> http://canadacouncil.ca/music
> 
> ...


unfortunately, without promotion to back it, your funded music will never be heard and thus unlikely to end up being mentioned at the Junos.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Diablo said:


> unfortunately, without promotion to back it, your funded music will never be heard and thus unlikely to end up being mentioned at the Junos.


There's nothing that says you can't use the money to pay for an ad campaign. 
Radio stations take pay-for-play too, there's the mandatory "paid advertisement" notice befor they play your song though


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> There's nothing that says you can't use the money to pay for an ad campaign.
> Radio stations take pay-for-play too, there's the mandatory "paid advertisement" notice befor they play your song though





> http://canadacouncil.ca/music/find-.../grants-to-professional-musicians-individuals
> [h=3]Project Eligibility[/h]You *can use* these grants:
> 
> 
> ...





as above, there may be some guidelines to how the money is used.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Here's a little challenge for the guys who don't like the current pop artists at this years Juno's
> 
> http://canadacouncil.ca/music
> 
> ...


I don't mind artists who sell records. I dislike labels that use awards shows to sell records.

Did you notice the recurring theme with most of the big award nominees? Universal, Sony and Warner. They submit their artists for nominations and their industry buddies nominate them.

This is my point, the suits stay the same, riding on the backs of the artists they pimp.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Why is a case o' beer and a pack o' smokes not on that list?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

For me the Junos reinforce the idea that the majority of Canadians do not support Canadian talent until they are successful outside of Canada. With the exception of Stompin' Tom, The Tragically Hip and George Stombonobolopisosis most Canadian actors, musicians and authors have to find international success before we even acknowledge them.

It's like Canadians have this inferiority complex living in the shadow of the USA and need reassurance that we're just as good as our neighbours.

Feist spent years playing the Rivoli to no one before she found success in France and now every Canuck is sure to remind a foreigner that "Feist is Canadian".

This annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> As for Tegan and Sara, I still don't get their appeal. I have yet to hear anything from them where the remainder of the tune was any different from the first 10 seconds. Remember those band practices and jams when you were 16, and everybody knew the start to a bunch of songs but didn't know how the rest of it went? Well, when it comes to Tegan and Sara, if you know the opening riff, you know the whole tune.


I'm with you there. It's like they got awards for the 'thanks for sticking around' factor. Canada seems to love 'artists' like that. There's a dude in NS like that...not that good but gets plenty of press. He doesn't sing that well nor write that well but by GOD he's 'stuck it out'! 



hardasmum said:


> Feist spent years playing the Rivoli to no one before she found success in France and now every Canuck is sure to remind a foreigner that "Feist is Canadian".


One of the best bang for the buck concerts I have seen was Feist at the Metro Center about 5 years ago. Eclectic, artistic, unique and a simple display of superb talent. I think she played guitar during every song...perhaps one or two she didn't. Big time talent.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I'm with you there. It's like they got awards for the 'thanks for sticking around' factor. Canada seems to love 'artists' like that. There's a dude in NS like that...not that good but gets plenty of press. He doesn't sing that well nor write that well but by GOD he's 'stuck it out'!
> 
> 
> 
> * One of the best bang for the buck concerts I have seen was Feist at the Metro Center about 5 years ago. Eclectic, artistic, unique and a simple display of superb talent. I think she played guitar during every song...perhaps one or two she didn't. Big time talent.*


And yet, she owes ALL of her success to an Apple commercial.


----------



## Donavann (Apr 5, 2014)

Well my few friends have won Junos, and another friend just won one this weekend. While I am very happy for them, i also think the Junos, Hrammys, Oscars awards etc are all a bit of a joke.


----------

